# American Holidays and Observances - info for those not living in the U.S.



## debodun (May 31, 2021)

Legal Public Holidays. Usually marked by no school or work (except essential services); *most* public places are closed.

Jan 1 - New Years Day
Third Monday in January - Martin Luther King, Jr. Day
Third Monday in February - President's Day
First Sunday after the first full moon after the vernal equinox - Easter
Second Sunday in May - Mother's Day
Last Monday in May - Memorial Day (a.k.a. Decoration Day)
Third Sunday in June - Father's Day
July 4th - Independence Day
First Monday in September - Labor Day
Second Monday in October - Columbus Day
November 11 - Veteran's Day
Fourth Thursday in November - Thanksgiving
December 25 - Christmas


Major observances that are not true holidays. Schools and businesses remain open. Stores usually have well-publicized sales on the more prominent ones. Some more well-known than others since almost every day is an observance of something.

February 2 - Groundhog Day
February 14 - Valentine's Day
March 17 - St. Patrick's Day
April 1 - April Fool's Day
April 22 - Earth Day
Last Friday in April - Arbor Day
Third  Saturday in May - Armed Forces Day
June 14 - Flag Day
First Sunday in August - Friendship Day
Second Sunday in September - Grandparent's Day
September 17 - Citizenship Day
First Tuesday after the first Monday in November - Election Day (this may be a legal holiday in some places)
October 31 - Halloween


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

Thanks Deb, that's very useful....


----------



## Jules (May 31, 2021)

Thanks Deb.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 1, 2021)

These are the _Federally_ recognized public holidays: United States Code:

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/5/6103

Deb, on your list, mothers and fathers days are always on Sunday, so no school period.


----------



## debodun (Jun 18, 2021)

Add a new Federal holiday - Juneteenth on June 19th. If you hadn't heard - Google it.


----------

